# SC Dorchester County Deputy Phillip Michael Deese



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page is reporting the death of a South Carolina Deputy Sheriff Friday, March 9 in a head-on collision. 
Dorchester County Deputy Phillip Michael Deese and his K-9 partner Sonja, were patrolling on I-26 when a pickup truck crossed the median and hit them head on. The truck driver also died. 
Deputy Deese had served the Dorchester County Sheriff's Office for almost seven years. He is survived by his wife, child, and two step-children. 
Associated Press reported Deese was named Deputy of the Year by the South Carolina Sheriff's Association after he and a different police dog were shot during a domestic violence call in 2003. 
Deese's funeral was scheduled for 11a.m. Tuesday, March 13 at Faith Assembly Church in Summerville, with the burial the next day. 
Sheriff Ray Nash says Deese and Sonja, one of two working dogs that lived with Deese and his family, will be buried in the same coffin.

03/12/2007
*S.C. deputy dies in head-on collision*

*Officer Down: Deputy Phillip Michael Deese *- [St. George, South Carolina]









ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 38
*Additional Info:* Deputy Deese had served the Dorchester County Sheriff's office for almost seven years. He is survived by his wife, child, and two step-children.
*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Deputy Phillip Michael Deese was killed in a head-on traffic collision. The crash killed the deputy, the driver of the pick-up, and Deputy Deese's K-9 partner, Sonja. 
*Date of Incident:* March 9, 2007

*S.C. Deputy To Be Buried With His Police Dog* 
WSOCTV

SUMMERVILLE, S.C. -- A Dorchester County deputy once named South Carolina deputy of the year and his police dog will be buried together this week, Sheriff's Cpl. Mike Deese, 38, was killed on patrol around 5:20 p.m. Friday when an eastbound pickup truck crossed the median of I-26 near the Harleyville exit and slammed into his cruiser, authorities said.
Deese and the driver of the pickup, 53-year-old Christopher Burnham Jr. of Summerville, both died instantly, Coroner Chris Nisbet said.
Deese's patrol dog, Sonja, was in the back of his cruiser and also died, Nisbet said. ...Full Story


----------

